# blackbox fork



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

anyone care to explain it?  
is it just the 2009 boxxers? or is it something else completely?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Blackbox stuff is "top secret" stuff that the pros get to ride and evaluate for companies like Rock Shox . . . actually I think all SRAM companies. Any way, then they perfect them and the technology ends up at your LBS for you to buy a few years later.

I think.

Any one else have a better definition?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Better definition:

It's stuff you won't get for 2-4 years.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Anything "Blackbox" really means "prototype" in SRAMese...


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Occasionally they use it as a marketing tool. New 2008 sram x.0 with 'blackbox technology', only $300 more then everything else.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

if you speak into the fork before you die, it'll record your last will and testament.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

It's a piece of **** boxxer with a new paint job so groms get their parents to buy it for them for 4K!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

35mm stanchions with Mission Control damping...


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

mkrobert81 said:


> It's a piece of **** boxxer with a new paint job so groms get their parents to buy it for them for 4K!


HAHAHA


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Its clever marketing. If a company has prototype anything they usually like to keep it under wraps for a bit. More likely than not this fork has been ridden many times before, possibly raced before (at least the internals) in a different disguise to make it look like a standard fork. But the way it works is... marketing dept decides to let loose the "spy photo", then out on the race course they'll bring the new latest and greatest hype driven product that you can't buy yet. 2-3 years later you get to buy it for yourself at high prices because it says "black box."


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

his dudeness said:


> Its clever marketing. If a company has prototype anything they usually like to keep it under wraps for a bit. More likely than not this fork has been ridden many times before, possibly raced before (at least the internals) in a different disguise to make it look like a standard fork. But the way it works is... marketing dept decides to let loose the "spy photo", then out on the race course they'll bring the new latest and greatest hype driven product that you can't buy yet. 2-3 years later you get to buy it for yourself at high prices because it says "black box."


i want black box      

kidding, ill wait 10 years before it comes with in my buget :thumbsup:


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

In 10 years they will have a better White Boxx


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> In 10 years they will have a better White Boxx


haha in 10 years this world proberby wont exist! so have fun!!!


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

Most people would turn to God in that type of situation, I turn to Chuck Norirs

haha jk


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Occasionally they use it as a marketing tool. New 2008 sram x.0 with 'blackbox technology', only $300 more then everything else


ooooooooooooo. thats yummy.


----------

